# Ss Hellas Liberty



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Hellas Liberty Website in Pireaus is still operational, ? STORES.


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't been able to find it. Lots of other sites with references to, and pictures of, this ship. I did a tour of it prior to the planned opening to the public in 2010, but I'm wondering whether the opening as a floating museum actually happened. Has it become another casualy of the Greek goverment's austerity programme?


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*hellas liberty*

There was a website with lots of photos of her befor and after her refit. looks like its folded up. hope the ship is being looked after.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

A luxury the ordinary Greeks can ill afford or for the EU to pay for its up keep particularly the Germans since it was the ship that beat them.(?HUH)


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was in Piraeus on 24 August, 2013 and the Hellas Liberty was moored up by #5 bus stop for the port internal bus service. I am not able to say whether the ship is open to visitors; I saw no sign of any people on the deck areas or on the bridge during the late afternoon.


----------

